# Remington 700 SPS stock problems?



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

What does everyone think of this stock. I have one on a 25-06 and it seems like small changes in positioning the rifle on a rest really effects my groups. Sometimes I will get a sub moa group and others I get 3-4" groups. I have made sure the actions bolts are tight and the base and rings are tight as well. I think I'm going to swap scopes out to make sure that isn't the problem, but I'm pretty sure it isn't.

I have made sure the whole barrel is free floated except for at the very tip where the two little pads are. I thought about removing those pads, but I'm not sure that would even help much because the stock seems to be pretty flexible and would probably end up contacting the barrel anyway. I have tried cutting a couple strips of matchbook on those pads to add some pressure, thinking that might help some, but it only seemed to open the groups even more.

I've tried 115gr partitions, 117gr sst's, 117 gr hornady spbt's, and 75gr vmax's. The vmax's seem to group the best for me, but are still hit and miss. I'm loading the 115's and 117's over imr4350 with winchester brass and cci br2 primers. The 75's are over varget with federal brass and cci br2 primers. I haven't tried many seating depths with the vmax's, because they are quite a ways away from the lands. With the other bullets I have tried from tight to the lands working out to .04" off the lands in .005" steps. I've also tried different powder charges with little to no change.

I'm considering buying a new stock to put on the rifle in hopes that it will help. Is this my next step or am I missing something? Would bedding possible help?


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

I have a friend that has a Winchester Model 70 .25-06 with a synthetic stock that had a similar problem. He ultimately had it pillar bedded and totally free floated and the problem went away.

I have another friend that has a Tikka .243 with a synthetic stock that swears he can change the size of his groups and the point of impact by how much pressure he puts on the pistol grip.

I just went through the same thing with a Ruger .243 with synthetic stock. It seems these injection molded stocks are not what they used to be. Not sure if they are using different material these days or what.

Talking to my local gunsmith he tells me they can all be made better with proper bedding. He has done tons of these injection molded stocks over the years and has developed a method of how he beds them to make em shoot better.

Larry


----------



## jtillman (Oct 31, 2005)

I'm looking at getting a Rem. 700 SPS Varmit. While doing some research, that is the common complaint. The stock's are not made well, they are floppy, and do not offer enough support to free-float the barrel.

From the research I have done, it sounds like you have two options:

1. Buy an after-market stock.
2. As SDHandgunner said, pillar bed it.

Both options make the gun shoot MUCH better (again, according to the research, I have no personal experience).

SD, how much does your local gunsmith charge for pillar bedding? I was going to just go straight to the after-market stock, but I suppose I should explore both options.


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

I had been thinking about getting a different stock anyways, but maybe I'll be getting one sooner than I thought. I was looking around last night and found a few stocks that I'm going to check out some more. I know the HS Precision stocks are supposed to be really good, but the price tag of over $300 might keep me away from it. I found some factory wood stocks and the Hogue stocks with the aluminum block from the receiver all the way to the end. I'm really close to ordering the Hogue after reading some really good reviews. The Hogue with only pillar bedding is half the price, but then I run into the flimsy forend issue again beings it doesn't have the aluminum all the way to the end.


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

jtillman said:


> SD, how much does your local gunsmith charge for pillar bedding? I was going to just go straight to the after-market stock, but I suppose I should explore both options.


On a Reminton I think he charges like $125.00, however I can't ask him directly until after Labor Day as he is in Northern Minnesota on a Black Bear Hunting Trip.

Larry


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

I ordered a bell and carlson medalist stock to replace the factory one. The new stock basically has an aluminum shell in it from the forend all the way to the rear where you grip your hand. I should have the new stock Thursday or Friday and will hopefully be able to post some pictures of some nice groups.


----------



## Brad from ND (Jan 23, 2007)

I have a SPS in 300RUM. I replaced the stock before I ever fired the gun. I've heard of guys cracking the stock from RUM recoil. I put an HS on mine and love it. The gun is a tack driver. I have a Bell and Carlson on one of my custom guns and like it, too. The fit and finish isn't quite as nice as my HS's, but the price is a lot nicer. I think you'll be happy. Don't be surprised if you have to do a little inletting to get the rifle to fit perfectly. Post up some pics when you get it.


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

I actually got the stock on Friday and put it on. The barrel was touching on the left side so I started sanding and wasn't making it very far, so I ran it out to the local gunsmith and he spent 15 mins on it and got it free floated for me. I really like the way the stock feels. I haven't gotten a chance to shoot it yet, but I'm going to try to get out this afternoon before the wind picks up and shoot a couple groups. Here is a picture:


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

My groups were much better today. My first 2 groups were with imr4350 and 117gr sst's. Those groups were around .5" from side to side, but I shot them 2" apart up and down. I'm not sure what was wrong with me, but it was definitely me on them. After those 2 groups I shot 2 groups with varget and 75gr vmax's. The vmax groups were both around .75" 5 shot groups. I'm going to have to load some more of the 117 sst's and shoot some more later this week.

All in all, my groups were much better than before. The vmax's hadn't shot better than 2" before and the sst's were all over the place before.


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

I just love a happy ending. Sounds to me like you are on the right track with the new stock. I have a buddy with a Remington .22-250 in a Bell & Carlson Stock and he just loves it.

Larry


----------



## Woodser (Sep 3, 2009)

Just a thought: You mention the action screws are tight. Both of them or just the forward screw? Most bolts will shoot best with the front screw as tight as is humanly possible and the rear just snug. Every 2 screw bolt I have owned would open up the groups vertically if the rear screw was very tight. Why this is I do not know.


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

I think it was actually just a combination of me and the wind on the day of my last post. I've been out a couple more times since then and shot consistant 1.3" groups with the 117's and .75" groups with the 75's. A few of the 75's groups have actually been very close to .5". I'm actually headed out again today with a few different seating depths and powder charges to see if I can get the 117's to group any better.


----------

